# Billing for the infusion suite in a physician's office



## lintvedta (Dec 15, 2010)

I work for a 2-physician rheumatology practice.  We are considering starting to do some infusions here in the office.

One of my physicians believes (because he's been told) that if we designate one room to be used only for infusions, that we can bill a charge for the infusion suite.

I have been told that only ambulatory centers are allowed to bill for the infusion suite (that we can bill for the drug, and the administration codes only).

I would check with my carriers individually but I don't even know where to start to find a code to ask about--I assume if such a thing exists it would be a HCPCS?

Can anyone advise me?  

Thanks in advance, 

Annamarie Lintvedt, CPC


----------

